# Angels are breeding What do i do???



## daniel89 (Nov 28, 2009)

So my two angel fish are laying eggs and sperming them lol. They are doing it on the side of my canister filter in the 55g tank. So what the hell do i do? and how long till they hatch?


----------



## emc7 (Jul 23, 2005)

Wait for the plecos and serpaes to eat the eggs? Leave the light on, it slows the plecos, if they make it to wigglers siphon out a few and try to raise them yourself.


----------



## Dando (Apr 13, 2010)

***

You can take your canister filter out of your tank for a short peroid of time the eggs will survive. Iv put mine in a smaller 20 gallon tank and taken my mummy angelfish and daddy angelfish to and added them this way they can still parent the baby's and they have a better chance of survival.

Goodluck


----------

